# SOUND DRIVER for XP NEEDED FOR Compaq Presario CQ60-209TU



## dinisha (Sep 6, 2009)

Hii all i have bought *compaq presario CQ60-209TU* laptop which comes with window vista home edition. I hav downgraded it to window xp sp2.
i have intalled all drivers except sound driver in it.
i havnt found sound driver on hp site.
please help me by giving link to sound driver setup.Also please tell me how to install it through device manager, and all the prerequisites before the installation of sound driver through device manager.

Thanks!!!!!!! :smile:


----------



## dinisha (Sep 6, 2009)

Why is it necessary to install Microsoft Universal Audio Architecture (UAA) Bus Driver for High Definition Audio before installation of sound driver through device manager?


----------



## dinisha (Sep 6, 2009)

please also give me link to MS UAA which would support my sound driver.
Thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have you installed the Intel Chipset drivers?
The UAA driver gets installed first to ID the sound properties for the sound driver.
Check in the Device Manager for any yellow Question marks, we'll need the DEV and VEN numbers associated with them.

To enter the Device Manager, Right click on My Computer, Select Properties, On the Hardware Tab click on Device Manager, Right Click on the error (Yellow Question mark), Then on Properties, Then on the Details Tab.
A window will open and under Device Instance ID it will list the DEV/VEN#.


----------



## dinisha (Sep 6, 2009)

hii i have installed intel chipset driver.

There are Two Yellow Question Marks.

1) Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_8086&DEV_2802&SUBSYS_80860101&REV_1000\4&286848AF&0&0201

2)Modem Device on High Definition Audio Bus
HDAUDIO\FUNC_02&VEN_14F1&DEV_5051&SUBSYS_103C360B&REV_1000\4&286848AF&0&0002


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The UAA driver first > http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...softwareitem=ob-47284-1&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN

Then the Audio driver> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...softwareitem=ob-43414-1&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN

That should handle both.


----------



## dinisha (Sep 6, 2009)

Actually three days ago i had installed "MS UAA" driver. 
After then in device manager it showed THREE YELLOW Question marls. 

1)Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus 
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_14F1&DEV_5051&SUBSYS_103C360B&REV_1000\4&286848AF&0&0001

For the above question mark i downloaded driver from the location
http://www.mediafire.com/?dg0cmmkm4y4

i got zipped folder which i unzipped and through device manager i have done updation
by going to folder location through "WiSVHe5.inf".
After then sound worked. 
But i think volume is low because Two yellow question marks are remaining.
so which driver should i use for the marks below.

2)Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_8086&DEV_2802&SUBSYS_80860101&REV_1000\4&286848AF&0&0201

3)Modem Device on High Definition Audio Bus
HDAUDIO\FUNC_02&VEN_14F1&DEV_5051&SUBSYS_103C360B&REV_1000\4&286848AF&0&0002


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The HP audio driver> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...softwareitem=ob-43414-1&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN


----------



## dinisha (Sep 6, 2009)

when i run 
The HP audio driver> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/g...reg_R1002_USEN

it said "driver installation failed: could not find the media device for this driver"

these two question mark remain.
2)Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_8086&DEV_2802&SUBSYS_80860101&REV_1000\4&286848AF&0&0201

3)Modem Device on High Definition Audio Bus
HDAUDIO\FUNC_02&VEN_14F1&DEV_5051&SUBSYS_103C360B&REV_1000\4&286848AF&0&0002


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

There may not be a XP driver for the newer 4 series chipset audio.

Give these 2 a try for the Audio and the modem.
Audio Driver
ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp34001-34500/sp34200.exe

modem driver:
ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp33501-34000/sp33890.exe


----------



## sayemit (Dec 11, 2010)

audio driver needed for Compaq-Presario-CQ60-106EE operating system xp2

hardware id:
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_14F1&DEV_5051&SUBSYS_103C360B&REV_1000\4&286848AF&0&0001

please reply me 
B.R
sayem
_Email removed to prevent spam_


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

For Windows 7? 
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...en&cc=us&dlc=en&sw_lang=&product=3816398#N174

For XP > http://download.cnet.com/Conexant-High-Definition-SmartAudio-221/3000-2110_4-177475.html


----------

